
Tesla Rejected Uber Partnership on Self-Driving Cars - chirau
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-05-16/tesla-rebuffed-uber-partnership-on-self-driving-cars-in-2016
======
hkmurakami
I wonder if it's possible to have a negative value for the Goodwill line item
of the balance sheet.

~~~
smallnamespace
You're joking, but yes.

------
thedevil
So every day on HN I see articles explaining 1) why Elon Musk and Tesla are
great, 2) why Kalanik is evil and Uber is going to fail, and 3) why Trump is
evil and stupid.

This article comes very close to all three (only briefly mentioning Trump).

Now, I dislike Trump and Elon is my hero (don't know much about Kalanik), but
clearly there's a very serious groupthink problem going on here on HN.

All three of these men are mere mortals and only have 24 hrs/day. They can't
commit great crimes or great heroic acts every single day. Yet, these articles
hit the top of the feed every day and seeing these articles every day is going
to cause your brain to outweigh these articles, seriously distorting your
perception of reality.

I suspect this is why some were so surprised by the election result. I
actually bet my money on Trump even though I dislike him (he's a slimy jerk,
but he's not stupid). And while many here are 100% sure Uber is going to flop,
I'd be tempted to put money on Uber. Their business model looks insanely good
to me (if self-driving cars or government actions don't wipe them out).

Unfortunately, this reality distortion isn't a problem restricted to HN.

~~~
simplehuman
Yeah, paulgraham had an article about these constant pr pieces.
[http://paulgraham.com/submarine.html](http://paulgraham.com/submarine.html)

~~~
swang
this is not a submarine piece... which company's pr firm paid for this? tesla?
(why?) uber? (serious?) how about the guy who is writing "wild ride" who only
got one sentence in the article? (well maybe.. but that's kinda weird if he
only asked them for one quick blurb)...

------
kreetx
"That’s when I knew Tesla was competing."

^ Reactions like this will make it even harder to strike partnerships in the
future.

------
bfu
If they didn't both projects would be "tizenified".

------
omarforgotpwd
Of course they rejected the partnership. Why wouldn't Tesla compete rather
than partner? And Uber is valued at $60B while Tesla is valued at $50B.
Hmmmmmm....

~~~
arthurcolle
error

